# calci worm care?



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

ok so i have bought a couple of boxes of calci worms 
does anyone know how to care for them do they need any care 
cant find any thing about them other than high in calcium and to use as a treat 

please help

thanks


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

*calci worms*

Hi

I got a tub of these but unfortunately none of my lot liked them! However, I dropped a slice of apple in with the calci worms and they loved it - it supplied them with moisture and food. Guess they are like mealworms and would also eat carrot, rolled oats and tropical fish food flakes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

ok thanks have still not found a care sheet for the little critters


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

awh said:


> ok so i have bought a couple of boxes of calciworms
> does anyone know how to care for them do they need any care
> cant find any thing about them other than high in calcium and to use as a treat
> 
> ...


That's what I found, mine are not fussed on them either , they ate the first one thinking it was a wax worm but they dont bother with them once they find out they aren't waxies.


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

awh said:


> ok thanks have still not found a care sheet for the little critters


  About Phoenix Worms®
 
Hi, found this - calci worms are the same as Phoenix worms (apparently Phoenix worms is a trade mark used by the company in America who started using them as feeders). Hope it helps.


The Phoenix Worm is the larval stage of the soldier fly, scientific name hermetia illucens linnaeus. Larvae are soft bodied grubs that are torpedo-shaped and flattened, with skin (exoskeleton) appearing firm and tough. The head is small and narrower than the body, which bears no legs or other features except hairs and spines. The back of the larvae are blunt and contain breathing pores called spiracles. The Phoenix Worm is fed a grain based diet. Adult soldier flies are about 5/8-inch long. They are black with smoky black wings and are energetic and robust.

The Phoenix Worms larvae hatch from eggs and develop through several stages before pupating inside of the last larval skin. However, the Phoenix Worm will last for weeks in the cup they are shipped to you in before pupating. They do not need to be fed or cultured, so the Phoenix Worm makes for a care-free and easy live feeder.

*Go Here to Purchase Phoenix Worms.*








_Hermetia Illucens Adult
(Soldier Fly)_










_Hermetia Illucens Larva
(Soldier Fly Larvae)_







 *The Nutritional Value of the Phoenix Worm* 








_Nutritional Values of Common Feeders_ Take a look at this chart and you'll see the excellent nutritional content of the Phoenix Worm. Phoenix Worms and Silkworms are simply the most nutritious feeders on the market today. These worms are packed with calcium and phosphorus and are relatively low in fat. Because of their high nutritional content, there's no need to dust or gut-load them. The Phoenix Worm's high calcium content makes it an ideal feeder for gravid females or for animals whose owners are hoping to become proud parents. The high calcium content will allow the breeding female to retain and use larger than normal amounts of natural calcium for strong and copious egg production. In addition, many experts believe that the high calcium content of the Phoenix Worm may halt or reverse the effects of metabolic bone disease. 








 *The Advantages of Feeding Your Animals Phoenix Worms*  








_"I Love Phoenix Worms!"_ 

As we've learned, Phoenix Worms are highly nutritious and
packed with calcium.
Most animals greedily consume Phoenix Worms, so they must be delicious and highly appealing.
Phoenix Worms often illicit a feeding response in picky eaters or animals that are on a hunger strike. Perhaps this is because they are so tasty and perhaps also because Phoenix Worms wiggle intensely, which excites and entices herps and other animals.
Phoenix Worms are easy and care-free. There's no need to feed them. They will last for weeks in the container they are shipped in at room temperature. And, they do not require refrigeration.
Phoenix Worms combined with other live feeders will give your pet the essential variety they require in their diet and therefore maximize your animal's good health.
Phoenix Worms don't make noise.
They have no odor.








 *Three Sizes to Choose From*  

 Extra Small - About 1/8'' - 150 per Cup
Extra Small Phoenix Worms are the perfect size for dart frogs, baby reptiles and amphibians, spiderlings, aquarium fish, praying mantis and carnivorous plants.
[*] Small - About 1/4'' - 150 per Cup
Medium Phoenix Worms are excellent for skinks, chameleons, anoles, turtles, frogs, young bearded dragons and rankins dragons, larger tropical fish and many more animals.
[*] Medium - About 1/2'' - 100 per Cup
Large Phoenix Worms are ideal for most adult reptiles and amphibians.


* We no longer offer Large Phoenix Worms. Based upon our observation, they are not able to withstand high temperatures during shipment as well as the smaller sizes. They are also closer to pupation and have a shorter shelf-life.  *Please Click Here to Purchase Phoenix Worms.*








 *Instructions for Keeping Phoenix Worms*  

 Do not refrigerate your Phoenix Worms. Keep them at room temperature. Although they can tolerate high temperatures, Phoenix Worms will have the longest shelf life at 50-60° F.
 Keep the Phoenix Worms in the cups that they are sent to you in.
 Do not feed your Phoenix Worms. They do not require any food and will last for weeks without pupating. The packing media in the cup that the Phoenix Worms are sent to you in is not food but is an organic material that is ideal for storage. If the material becomes almost completely dry, you should add a few drops of water to keep it slightly moist.
 Keep the lid on the cups. The special cup will allow the Phoenix Worms to have enough air and must be kept closed to ensure long shelf life.
 The Phoenix Worms will begin to turn dark colored as they age. This is perfectly normal and does not affect their value as a live and nutritious feeder.
  *Buy Phoenix Worms Here*

Phoenix Worm® is a registered trademark of Insect Science Resource LLC. All rights reserved. 

* HOME | S*


----------



## Katie1987 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi.. I feed my dragons these all the time!! they lovvvvve them one more than the other he doesn't stop eating till they are gone.. I've read loads on them and they are gr8 for daily feeding but need to have locust or crickets on the second and third feeding (if u have babies) or morning feed calci worms then second ur choice of insect! Without being dusted as they will over dose with to much calcium..


----------



## Katie1987 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok just found where igot my info from.... Hope this helps x

Calci Worms (Hermetia Illucens) Explained!
Here is a mixture of info and answers to questions about the miracle feeder Calci Worms (Hermetia Illucens).
If there is anything you need to know that you cannot find here, please contact us and we will do our best to help.

*
Calci –worms (hermetia illucens) are in fact black soldier fly larvae and they are the latest livefood taking the reptile & amphibian keeping world by storm as you may have heard and for very good reason too. If you have heard anything about calci-worms they probably sound like a 'miracle' food, with claims of Calci worms reversing metabolic bone disease, increasing clutch sizes, boosting growth rates by up to 30% and also being anti-microbial, among loads of other benefits.

-I will begin by answering some commonly asked questions regarding calci worms:
What do I do when my order of calci worms arrive, and where should I store them?

Calci worms are best kept at room temperature and will last up to 3 weeks. Upon arrival, you will find that there is only a small amount of substrate, we feed our calci worms on a strict diet to ensure they have optimum levels of nutrition and prolonged life span when they arrive with our customers.
The organic substrate supplied with all orders is just enough, without covering them as we understand that many wish to remove all substrate from the larvae before feeding their pets, making feeding a simpler, more hassle-free process.
Being a natural organic composter, calci worms burrow down away from sunlight, the containers we send them in cater for this and also provide optimum humidity for prolonged life.
The only thing you may need to add if they appear dry, is a couple drops of water about once or twice a week.

Can calci worms be fed as the base of a staple diet?

Yes, calci worms are a staple feeder, they have a natural almost perfectly balanced ratio of calcium to phosphorus, the benefits they have nutritionally are amazing and legend tells of cases whereby the acclaimed miracle feeders have reversed diseases like MBD (metabolic bone disease). Even though they are a great staple feeder, we advise that you should offer as wide variety of feeders that you can to your pets.

Do I need to dust or gutload my calci worms before feeding to my pet(s)?

We tend to make a generalisation as people when it comes to taking and giving vitamins that more is better. This is a misconception that can cause complications and related illnesses in captive reptiles, many reptiles and their food require supplementation of vitamins and minerals but it is vital to monitor the amounts given. Many species of Herps that are maintained on a well-balanced nutritious, varied diet do not require any supplementation at all and when adding supplements to a well-balanced diet, the owner is running the risk of overdosing the reptile on vitamins! Calci worms, have such high levels of nutrition and such a natural balance that they do not require supplementation, saving you money in the long run! Some hail them as natures pill, as they are in effect, like organic supplementation for your reptiles as they are just so naturally healthy, which will be shown through the vitality and well-being of your pets.

Some of the calci worms in my order are a dark brown, are they dead?

We understand that most customers prefer a lively, wriggly worm to offer their pets which is why we provide 90-99% lively calci worms to up to 10% brown. Brown calci worms are not dead, they are in fact nearing the later stages of larval life, they will appear to move slower and at this point in their life are at their highest nutritional value. We can supply darker calci worms if you or your pets prefer them this way.

My calci worms have arrived but they are motionless, why is this? Are they dead?

Calci worms, when subjected to lower temperature, appear lifeless. The decline in their optimum conditions lowers their metabolic rate (metabolism -* click here for more info). To stimulate their metabolism and bring them back to their insanely wriggly selves, simply place them under direct heat i.e. a light, and you will find that almost instantly, they become full of life and energy, just how reptiles like them!

Next up are some details regarding the nutrition that calci worms hold, with the benefits of application into your pets diet. Also some comparisons with other popular livefoods.

* Why Calci Worms are so great!

·******** You don't feed them 
·******** Stay fresh in their pot for weeks at room temperature
·******** No noise 
·******** No odour 
·******** Will stay in a dish - no escapees
·******** They wiggle like crazy which excites and entices herps - great food for picky eaters 
·******** They taste good (a guess, herps greedily consume them) 
·******** Come in three sizes to satisfy most pets, from dart frogs to adult bearded dragons 
·******** Stimulate the appetite of animals that don't readily feed 
·******** Can halt or reverse the effects of MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease) 
·******** Provide a boost of nutrition for gravid or just laid females 
·******** A great start for all hatchlings

Calci Worms are a high-calcium soft bodied larvae of the Black Soldier Fly. They do not carry disease, and are so high in calcium that many reptile experts recommend them over other soft bodied grubs. Calci worms are the only calcium rich feeder insects that have naturally balanced calcium and phosphorus and can be safely fed as a staple diet.

Calci Worms are ready to serve straight from their pot, no need to dust or gut load these insects before feeding to your pet, which saves you money! Calci Worms are low in fat and naturally have 23 to 61 times more calcium than other commonly fed feeder insects.

Calci worms have a long shelf life, should be kept in the cup they come in, and just kept out at room temperature. The only maintenance needed may be a couple drops of water from time to time!

Calci worms come in small, medium and large. Large is about 3/4 of an inch long, Medium is about 1/2 of an inch long, small is anything up to 1/4 inch. Large calci worms can also be used as a great fishing bait.

To help you choose the correct size for your pet, below is a general guide line:

·******** Small - ideal for hatchling lizards, dart frogs and other small species. 

·******** Medium - ideal for growing lizards, small chameleons, frogs, toads, newts, axolotls. 

·******** Large - ideal for larger lizards; bearded dragons, water dragons, frilled dragons, blue tongue skinks, large chameleons.

Reptiles and amphibians relish these wiggly, calcium-rich worms. Ready to serve right from the cup with no dusting or gut loading, they require no care and are an easy and convenient food that pets find simply irresistible. Great for hatchlings and gravid females. Calci worms are the only calcium-rich feeder with the perfect balance of calcium and phosphorus, 1.5:1. This natural balance means that Calci Worms can be a staple in your pet's diet.

Lauric acid

In addition to having a perfect balance of calcium and phosphorus allowing use as a staple food, Calci Worms provide high levels of natural lauric acid. Lauric acid is known for its excellent antimicrobial properties including very potent activity against lipid coated viruses, clostridium and pathogenic protozoa including coccidia. Lauric acid is a medium chain saturated fatty acid found in Calci Worms as well as some vegetable oils and in dairy products. 53% of the fat in Calci Worms is beneficial lauric acid, a proven antimicrobial especially effective against coccidiosis. So containing many healthy fatty acids, such as lauric acid and omega 3-6 Known for their strong antimicrobial properties, including lipid coated viruses, coccidia, clostridium and protozoa, all this without the need to feed the worms, they are ready to be fed to your pets offering great value for money versus alternative products.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah this is brill. I ordered some this morning and was about to post this exact question! Great info guys, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Also, does anyone know if I can feed these to cresties? (doesn't mention them explicitly in the info) 

I think they'll be too big anyway as they're for my beardies but just in case I get a few runts


----------

